
Can killing cookies save journalism? - alanfranz
https://www.wired.com/story/can-killing-cookies-save-journalism/
======
sawaruna
> With Ster’s new ad server, advertisers are blind—they receive no information
> on the user. Instead, they get information about what the user is looking
> at. Pages and videos are tagged based on their content. Instead of targeting
> a certain type of customer, advertisers target customers reading a certain
> type of article or watching a certain type of show.

For normal targeted advertising, is page content taken into account as well,
or is it simply the user?

